
The Open Guide to Amazon Web Services - zalzal
https://github.com/open-guides/og-aws
======
pas256
I wasn't sure it was possible to put everything you needed to know about AWS
on a single page, and it probably isn't, but what an amazing start. Well done
folks.

------
sharmak1
Fantastic work folks!

------
sirhcmcd
Thanks for the great resource! Very helpful. I'll share with my team and use a
reference guide for my AWS projects.

------
zalzal
Thanks! Do join us, even small PRs and or feedback in our Slack group helps!

------
quocble
This is really informative. Thanks!

------
sachin18590
This is super helpful. Thanks.

------
bbaker
I love how this came out....

------
suruch1374
Fabulous work!

